# you cant use shark bites on a tub spout



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

i ran into this mess installed by a handy man into a fiberglass tub
last week.... The guy installed a crappy American standard tub and shower faucet with shark bite elbows and also installed the tub spout with shark bite male adaptor and a shark bite elbow going out to the spout...

the home owner complained because the tub spout wobbles left and right and is not firm at all....


so this dumb ass takes a bunch of duct tape and tries to firm up the pipe going down from the facuet to the spout....


I think if he would have simply taken maybe 10 -20 lbs of plaster of paris
and simply cemented that spout in place it might have worked for a while:laughing::laughing:

This handyman charged the home owner 1000 for parts and another 1000 for labor and basically butchered up the fiberglass tub diong this job...

when someone will show me how to post pics they will be here:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Send me your user name and password so I can sign into your Google Account and see the pictures...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Spray foam woulda worked better....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PM sent Mark.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey I figured out a way to do it..... 

hope it is visible now

https://goo.gl/photos/hS7MkAen3DAqboJz7


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep! That worked...

Damn! That is some short bus plumbing for sure....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The guy also put a thick layer of silicone around the lip of the tub spout to glue it to the fiberglass wall because it would not only wobble to the left and right but also turn in a 360 circle due to the shark bite elbow...



I think he could have filled the cavity of the spout with spray foam and it might have worked after it set up .......


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's the kind of work you imagine from a handyman who likes to talk about how plumbers ripe people off and they are so honest only charging $40 an hour.


----------

